# how bad does this sound????



## lg07brute (Jul 20, 2009)

Ok, well first off, decided to go for a longer gravel cruise tonight with some buddies, went great till we headed home. Runnin upper 40s down the road, all the suddin she started feelin really low on power, REALLY LOW, next thing i hear is alot of bottom end noise so pretty sure somethin in the bottom end went. Shut it off IMEDIATLEY, came home got the trailer and she barely has enough power to drive up my tilt deck sled trailer. Its only like 4 months old with less than 800 miles. My main question is what you guys think coulda happened, and how many hoops am i gonna have to jump thru to get it warrantied? Any thoughts on this would help alot.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Your sig says Bone Stock, So if your dealer is worth his or her salt I'd hope, no hoops. You looked into the bike anymore yet?


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

the dealer in laurel ms will warranty anything!! they are sellin brutes w/snorkels and covering the motor under warranty!!!


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

have you checked to oil? first to see if there is any and second to see if it has metal in it?
i would say if its only 4 months old and bone stock there should be no problem getting it warrantied


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

If its full of oil take the filter off and drain it to see how much (if any) metal is in it sounds like it tried to seize a crank bearing to me.


----------



## lg07brute (Jul 20, 2009)

I haven't looked at it since I picked it up. Was not a happy camper last night. Yea I thought it sounded like a crank bearing too but was REALLY hoping it wasn't. I'll go out and pull the filter here in a few and let you guys know what I see. I figured they should warranty it but I've heard some horror stories of people having to prove it wasn't somehow there fault. How the heck ya supposed to do that?


----------



## lg07brute (Jul 20, 2009)

I know it was full of oil too. Changed it like 2 weeks ago and check it before it leaves the garage.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

from what i understand about the warranties. is that they have to prove that you did something no matter what do not let them try and bully you into trying to prove that you didnt do anything.

I would not mess with anything on it and just take it into the dealer. It is under warranty so use it cause its gonna be costly repair


----------



## lg07brute (Jul 20, 2009)

My dad works at a dealership and that was his thought too, don't mess with anything.I don't think I'll have a problem with the warranty but who knows.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Make sure you turn the fuel off after every ride that will help save your bearings (fuel washdown is the main prob.)


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

wow these brutes really seem to have problems with crank bearings going. All the guys that i ride with don't seem to have the bearing issues at all on the brand of machines. Wonder whats different?


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

you cant turn the fuel off on a brute unless you add a shut off in the fuel line


----------



## lg07brute (Jul 20, 2009)

Ok, took it in this morning. Said they'd tear into it right away and it should be covered. That was what I wanted to hear. Hope it doesn't take to long, I'm already gettin that itch to go out and have a little fun. Guess I can ride the girlfriends big bear if I have to..... But its just not the same lol.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

nope a big bear is definitely not the same, but at least its something to ride


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

lg07brute said:


> Said they'd tear into it right away and it should be covered.


you must be a noob at dealin with the dealership. that's code for "eh, that'll take alot of work, throw it in the back and we might work on it(a little) when we get tired of pushin it out of the way while we work on everyone else's stuff. then we'll charge him out the *** after we do the work without tellin him that kawie wouldnt cover it"

but good luck, either way. i hate when the dealership has my stuff =(


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

phIshy alot of us are "noobs" about things on this forum thats why we come here to ask questions and get help. No reason to dog on anyone.


----------



## lg07brute (Jul 20, 2009)

The tech looked at it while i was standin right there. Pulled the dipstick made sure it had oil, it did of course, and said i'd hear from them by tomorrow afternoon. they are also an artic cat and full john deere dealer that is very respected around here. He told me straight up that it might take a while to actually get it done cuz with fall comin fast they are busy as heck. I totally understand that as i work for a farmer for a living and would rather my work stuff be done asap than my toy. I am a noob at dealin with the dealership with my personal stuff, first time i've needed to warranty anything. Like i said they are a very well respected dealer round here and if they try to screw me on this i would be VERY suprised.​


----------



## SWAMPMAFIA (Apr 9, 2009)

Dont know about the newer brutes but there is a shut off valve under the seat @right rear on the older ones.


----------



## lg07brute (Jul 20, 2009)

Update...... called to check on my four wheeler today. Problem, as he put it, is the rear cylinder crank bearing. Guessing that would be the rod bearing? Atleast thats what i would call it from a v-8 background. Completely warrantied and i should have it the middle to end of the week depending on when the parts arrive.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

SWAMPMAFIA said:


> Dont know about the newer brutes but there is a shut off valve under the seat @right rear on the older ones.


Show a pic of it


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

lg07brute...Good to hear man...There are dealers out there that will do what they can to make things right...They are not all evil


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

jctgumby said:


> lg07brute...Good to hear man...There are dealers out there that will do what they can to make things right...They are not all evil


They are few and far between though. If you find a good one, stick with them.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

RDWD said:


> phIshy alot of us are "noobs" about things on this forum thats why we come here to ask questions and get help. No reason to dog on anyone.


:bigok:


----------



## lg07brute (Jul 20, 2009)

Well finally got it back today, $3100 worth of warranty work later. Pretty much all new internals. Almost sounds like the valves are out of adjustment now. Could that just be cuz of the bearings and everything else being tight and new? Or do i need to take it back and have the valves adjusted again? Thinkin i could do it myself but not sure how i guess. Thanks for all the help and advice by the way. :mimbrules:


----------



## sookiesmacker (Mar 19, 2009)

lg07brute said:


> Ok, took it in this morning. Said they'd tear into it right away and it should be covered. That was what I wanted to hear. Hope it doesn't take to long, I'm already gettin that itch to go out and have a little fun. Guess I can ride the girlfriends big bear if I have to..... But its just not the same lol.


 
It's bad that you had such luck out of a new ride, but it happens with all brands. Glad the dealer's gonna stand behind it.

Meanwhile, enjoy they yami. You may decide to move on over to the "Dark-Side"!!:greatgooglymoogly:

Just sayin'
:haha:


----------



## lg07brute (Jul 20, 2009)

You know what they say........ once you go brute, you'll never go back. I love my brute. Just wonder if i got the dreaded "LEMON". O well guess they'll keep fixin it for free till warranty is done then i have an excuse to go bigger. :rockn:


----------

